# Packing the wheel bearings



## Willy

Do you repack your own wheel bearings? How often do you do it, or have it done? Once a year, twice a year, before a long trip?


----------



## Dash D

This is something you definitely want to do at least once a year. If you have never done it, just have a local mechanic do it for you, it shouldnt cost much. We do ours once a year on average, unless we pack up for a long journey, we may get it done before that too.


----------



## bill0830

I agree, at least once a year. :thumbup1:


----------



## l2l

Thanks for the reminder need to do mine in the spring, although I have Travel Trailer they all have bearings...


----------



## ctfortner

Oh yeah, I better do mine too :shocked:


----------



## mailfire99

for those looking for some insight on this, here is a video clip for you

YouTube - How To Pack Trailer Wheel Bearings


----------



## dchaviland

Dash D said:


> This is something you definitely want to do at least once a year. If you have never done it, just have a local mechanic do it for you, it shouldnt cost much. We do ours once a year on average, unless we pack up for a long journey, we may get it done before that too.


At least once a year? Why so? My dealer said once every 5,000 miles or 12-14 months whichever comes first. For me, that is the 12-14 months as I don't rack up 5K in miles per year. Wish I could though...

David


----------



## dchaviland

This was very informative. I found I had to look at a couple of others because in the main one the cinematography is dark and in some places hard to see. But, did I hear that guy right? The standard charge is $125-$150 and AXLE??? 

I have 4 wheels, or 2 axles, so $250-$300 if I want to have someone else do it? I've done the wheel bearings on my old 73 SuperBeetle and what a mess that was. But as they said, with the right tools it could be a fairly easy job. I did like that guy's grease packer can. I take it you have to get some of that (seals and such) from an RV dealer?

David


----------

